# Belkin Light is a keeper (photos inside)



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Like many here I have been trying a few different lights on my Kindle. My first one was the eLuminator from M-edge for my Latitude case. Unfortunately it was defective and I had to return it (battery cap needed to be loosened to get the light to turn on, but that caused it to continuously blink).

I returned it and while waiting for the replacement, I ordered a Kandle. It was OK, but as many have described, the light shed on the bottom half of the Kindle was much dimmer than the top half - barely acceptable. It's on its way back to Amazon!

Then I read about the Belkin book light, and it's the one for me! I has 3 LEDS and puts out a nice white light. It has a high and low setting and is quite usable on low. The bright setting is nice for long reads when the old eyes start to get tired.

I have sinced received them replacement eLuminator, and will be keeping it for pure convenience. It fits nicely in and on my Latitude case, and will remain there for times where I need a light, but do not have the Belkin with me. I like using my Kindle "naked" as they say, so the eLuminator is not usable when the Kindle is out of the case. I don't mind reading while its in the case, and often read like that when I only have a short time to read, this is where the eLuminator comes into play.

For those not familiar with the eLuminator, it has a single LED and two settings, the light seems to have a slight blue tint. It's a little dim for my taste, but may be perfect for other folks.

The photos show the Belkin attached to my Kindle while it's in the M-Edge case. I will probably never use it this way, but wanted to show the forum readers how the light would attach to a Kindle in the case. There is one photo of it on the uncased Kindle. The first photo was taken with the room lights out, but it is not a very good representation of the actual lighting, my photo skills are very limited 

Room lights off (not a good representation of the actual lighting, light is actually much more even:









Side view on case: 









Front angle view:









On Kindle, out of case, this is how I will normally use the light (room light is on, Belkin off):


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, especially for including the pics!  Did you get it from Amazon?


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I bought from Amazon....

I should also add that the "clamp" has rubber pads on both sides to help grip, and reduce the likelihood of damaging skins.

Also, if it is not apparent, the jaws of the clamp are under spring tension, and separate up to 1/2 inch to accomodate different thicknesses.....


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I have this light too!  It is by the far best light I have ever, ever used!  And I have tried them all.  It attaches to any cover or just a naked Kindle.  The light is clear and bright with no hot spots.  Even though it has 3 AAA batteries, it is still not heavy!  I have rechargeable batteries and they only need changing about once a week and I do a lot of reading with my light.  

I highly recommend it!!!!  I did get it on Amazon.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nce to have a light that goes with any case! The only light I've ever usedis the eluminator. I like it, but it can only be used with Medge covers.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice to have a light that shines on the Kindle screen instead of in your eyes!  Looks like this light is much more directed than most.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is an Amazon link if any one is interested in this light:


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Good review & photos - you convinced me to give it a try! I have been looking for quite awhile (not jumping into anything even though I have been rather impulsive about cases & other accessories!) I had an old booklight that has not really been very satisfactory. This one sounds great and I went ahead and ordered it yesterday.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I just read some of the reviews on Amazon.  I don't understand how people complain of glare.  The neck is long enough  that you can adjust it in many ways so you do not get any glare AT ALL.  

As I said in my previous post, this is by far the best light I have ever had.  Definitely a keeper!!!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This looks like a really good light, but I don't think you can get it in the UK. If I order it from amazon.com the price literally doubles with all the shipping costs etc.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Can you use an A/C adapter with it? I've been interested in this one due to the nice clamp that is not huge and does not cover up the screen.

I have a very nice light already that uses 3AAA but find it a little heavy with the batteries and I use an adapter with it to lighten it up when I have electricity available.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

JJB said:


> Can you use an A/C adapter with it?


The light does not have a socket to accommodate an adapter.....


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

GhiiZhar said:


> The light does not have a socket to accommodate an adapter.....


Thanks for the info. If it had one, I'd get one now but I'll still keep it in mind when I need a new one, though.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great review


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Can you take a picture with your camera flash turned off?  Then have the Kindle light on in the dark so we can see how far down the page it is lit up.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for this review.    The pictures really helped and convinced me to order it today just as soon as I find something to add to the $24.99 item to get my free $25 shipping.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> Can you take a picture with your camera flash turned off? Then have the Kindle light on in the dark so we can see how far down the page it is lit up.


Here's the best I could do. The pic shows more glare at the top than what is really there. The screen is actually lit fairly even, just a bit brighter at the top. However, it is still nicely lit at the bottom of the page. Whereas the Kandle was too dim (for my taste) to read the bottom of the page.

To get a second opinion, I had my wife test all three lights - M-Edge, Kandle and Belkin. Bear in mind that she had not yet used the Kindle to read. I had shown it to her when I first got it, and she said something like "Nice" I hope you enjoy it (she likes her paper books and just had no interest). Anyway, we turned off the room lights, and tested the lamps. First was the M-Edge which she thought was OK, then the Kandle - she immediately said "I don't like this one", When asked why, she said "too dark at the bottom!". Then she tried the Belkin, and said "Wow, this one is much better, I really like how the screen looks compared to the others". She then asked the fatal question: she wanted to know if the book she was currently reading was available on the Kindle, and if so, would I get a copy, she'd like to try using the Kindle - maybe they aren't so bad afterall. Approximately 3 minutes later she was reading her book on the Kindle, and said "I think I know what I want for my birthday!". So the Belkin light actually is going to cost me another $269 minimum....

Like most lights of this type, you can get glare if you do not adjust the angle of the lamp by bending the support arm just a bit toward the top of the Kindle. The support arm on the Belkin is very easy to adjust, and is stays in position. Much easier than my M-Edge.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you keep posting pictures? I'm enjoying the book. 

Just kidding. I like the light, thanks for sharing all the info, it's really helpful.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

MINImum said:


> Can you keep posting pictures? I'm enjoying the book.


   

In addition to books/ebooks, I also collect DVDs. I am a fan of the old Ray Harryhausen "stop-motion" special effects movies. It just happens that I have a copy of his "First Men in the Moon" (1964) movie. While it's a classic Harryhausen, it's an absolution abomination as far as following the book. I know that all we "readers" love to complain about movies not being as good as the book, but this one is so far off that it's laughable!


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

This light look awesome but to get it shipped to Australia is almost as much as the light costs.  I so wish we could buy good book lights here!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting the 'in the dark' photo.  Seems the 3 bulbs make a huge difference compared to lights that have only 2 like the one I own.  Mine just doesn't illuminate all the way down to the bottom of the page.  I can barely read the last couple lines with my light.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> Approximately 3 minutes later she was reading her book on the Kindle, and said "I think I know what I want for my birthday!". So the Belkin light actually is going to cost me another $269 minimum....


Whoa! That's one expensive light!









Thanks for the info on the Belkin light. I've never gotten a book light, never really felt that much of a need for one, but that looks like a really nice one to try if I do get one!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

How is the light doing so far?  Do the batteries wear out fast?  I have this light in my Amazon shopping cart.  Just trying to think of something to add that qualifies for free shipping.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My light came a couple of days ago and I do really like it. and since the light part fits into a slot on the clip, it does get more compact for storage than other lights. Easy to adjust to minimize glare, illuminates my kindle perfectly!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> How is the light doing so far? Do the batteries wear out fast? I have this light in my Amazon shopping cart. Just trying to think of something to add that qualifies for free shipping.


I only have four - five hours on the batteries, so can't answer that, but I really do like the amount of light. I do not experience any more eyestrain than when reading in good daylight. As Tam mentioned (and I did not!), the light folds compactly.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

That does look like a nice light, however I have a few questions

Is it a warm light or a cool light? (More yellow-y or more blue-y)

How thick of a case can it connect onto?


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still after a good light. Thanks for the pictures and the review!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Tuttle said:


> That does look like a nice light, however I have a few questions
> 
> Is it a warm light or a cool light? (More yellow-y or more blue-y)
> 
> How thick of a case can it connect onto?


The light is white/yellow as opposed to blue. My M-Edge has a blue tone, and is a bit dim for my taste - except in certain situations. The Belkin has 3 LEDS vs 1 on the M-Edge, thus it is brighter. Low setting on the Belkin is brighter the M-Edge High setting. M-Edge is a bit better for reading in bed while your mate is trying to sleep, or other situations where you don't want to disturb nearby folks.

If you like a well lit Kindle, the Belkin can do it. Due to age and inability to read in low light, I really like the Belkin.

The clamp on the Belkin opens to a "hair" more than 1/2 inch....


----------



## dryeyes (Jun 15, 2010)

nice product.. hope to have one....


----------

